# Fish Forever: The Definitive Guide to Understanding, Selecting, and Preparing Healthy



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of Fish Forever: The Definitive Guide to Understanding, Selecting, and Preparing Healthy, Delicious, and Environmentally Sustainable Seafood by Paul Johnson

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------



## ethan01 (Mar 11, 2008)

definitly have to get that book. looks great!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I know Paul and have been buying fish from the Monteret\y Seafood shop for at least twenty years. I also have his first book. As far as I'm concerned, anything Paul writes aboutfish - especiallywestcoast fish - is worth reading. Some of the recipes in the California Seafood Cookbook were pretty simple, and it doesn't surprise me that the recipes in this new book may not be cutting edge or inspirational. But when using fish of the quality that Paul provides, one doesn't need much in the way of recipes. Simple cooking of the very finest seafood at the peak of freshness makes it for me. In fact, I prefer my fishprepared simply.

Paul is very much into issues of susatinability and healthful eating. Even without reading the book, and without the recipes, I'd recommend the volume because knows fish, and the reader can learn a lot from what he has to say.

shel


----------

